

Retooling the Web - trevoro
http://trevoro.net/2013/retooling-the-web/

======
bslatkin
Full stack or die. Over specialization is the curse of our profession.
[http://www.onebigfluke.com/2012/11/over-specialization-is-
cu...](http://www.onebigfluke.com/2012/11/over-specialization-is-curse-of-
our.html)

